# HP Laserjet L6



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am trying to install my HP laserjet L6 on my windows ME PC, but it's not working:4-dontkno , how can I install it, do you know if there is still a driver for this printer? Thank you very much:smooch:


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

The manufacturer, in this case HP will/should have drivers for it on their website.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en...t&jumpid=re_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/split/support

That's the link to the drivers page. Just insert your product name and number and you're good to go.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. I came across this, but still have trouble locating the driver:

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...c=us&h_lang=en&h_cc=us&h_query=hp+laserjet+6l


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Please, I beg you, help me locate the driver. I am not good at choosing driversray: I need to print my papers to take tomorrow.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

Alright no prob. I navigated through that to come to this. http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...TypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=25476&debug=Keynote

Just choose your OS and near the middle under the pink bars one will say DOWNLOAD and one will Say "Obtain software" You're gonna want both.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay I am now here:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...riesId=25476&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=209

Do I go to software or driver or utility and if driver the first black button or the lower? 

Thank youray:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You need the PCL5e driver.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah so either of the top 2 would work. After that you should be all set.


----------

